# Include a log file if you have a problem:  Here's how.



## Jim (Jul 24, 2014)

To upload a log file, go to the Help menu -> Log Files -> Upload current/last log file. The current log file is for the currently active running session. The last log file is for the last time you ran the program.

We recommend always including it if you have a problem just in case.


----------

